
Meet the man whose job it is to reassure ppl that Google search isn’t evil(2018) - onetimemanytime
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/22/danny-sullivan-on-being-google-new-search-liaison.html
======
onetimemanytime
Danny was already Google's parrot (benefiting indirectly), at least he's more
honest now. He took (IMO) his Google handler's job. Matt Cutts used to do this

